# Potty training after spay



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Have any of you had any problems with potty trainging after your malt had been spayed? Seems like after Chanel got spayed she has been peeing and pooping in her crate, with or without pee pads. She was okay after she got spayed, but when she got the stitches out, she got her stitches out, she has been having problems ever since. I am going crazy right now because it seems like she is regressing, and I want her back the way she was before I got her spayed...I don't know if it was worth spaying her. She whines when she is crated at night when we sleep, and she can rarely make it through the night without peeing. :new_Eyecrazy: 

I thought, since I saw the dissolvable stitches beneath her skin---they were hard---that maybe they are somehow rubbing her bladder to make her feel like she always has to go to the bathroom. Tonight I took her out to pee and she really squatted to pee. It was weird. And then last night I had her out in my study room and had five peepads out for her to choose from...she pees right next to me when I wasn't looking, and not on the peepads...on my hardwood floor.

I am frustrated







...we should have a "Vent Room". I have been consistently taking her out like before. She used to be almost 100% potty trained, now its like I have to start from scratch, and it isn't getting better. I think I will call the vet...what are the signs of a bladder infection?

Thanks...

~Elegant


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

awwww poor Chanel..feels like Chanel wants to tell you something but since she cant talk you guys are having a misunderstanding or something

i hope she gets better tho

when jongee got spayed she kinda forgot her potty training..just a little tho..

she went potty 2-3 places where she's not supposed to pee but i didnt really think she "forgot"

maybe she was in pain or somthing and she just had to go right away..

other than that, she was fine later..

maybe u should call the vet and ask...i hope its not a serious problem tho!! 

goodluck!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I haven't spayed Noriko yet, so I'm sorry I can't help. Try to clean her crate well to get rid of the pee and poo smell. If you call the doctor, let us know what they say. Best wishes.






















Much Hugs and kisses from Cloud and Noriko to you and Chanel.

Gotta love the edit button


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 10 2004, 02:02 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i guess you dont really mean it ButterCloud

coz her name is Chanel ~

not Channel ~~


hehehe


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Shut up MOO! LOL It was late! Imma change it right now. LOL


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 10 2004, 10:54 AM
> *Shut up MOO! LOL  It was late!  Imma change it right now. LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15751*


[/QUOTE]

hahahah u cheater!! hahahah


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Nov 9 2004, 11:24 PM
> *Have any of you had any problems with potty trainging after your malt had been spayed?  Seems like after Chanel got spayed she has been peeing and pooping in her crate, with or without pee pads.  She was okay after she got spayed, but when she got the stitches out, she got her stitches out, she has been having problems ever since.  I am going crazy right now because it seems like she is regressing, and I want her back the way she was before I got her spayed...I don't know if it was worth spaying her.  She whines when she is crated at night when we sleep, and she can rarely make it through the night without peeing.  :new_Eyecrazy:
> 
> I thought, since I saw the dissolvable stitches beneath her skin---they were hard---that maybe they are somehow rubbing her bladder to make her feel like she always has to go to the bathroom.  Tonight I took her out to pee and she really squatted to pee.  It was weird.  And then last night I had her out in my study room and had five peepads out for her to choose from...she pees right next to me when I wasn't looking, and not on the peepads...on my hardwood floor.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I would take her to the vet. Any changes in behaviour are concerning and you should rather be safe than sorry. Give the vet a call first, it might be normal, who knows.


----------

